# Learning VBA for Excel



## salooha (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi there,
this is my first time here, what is a good vba book for starters? you probably going to say mr. excel books...........  

I am not sure if they are for staters, and also they are kind of expensive,,,,

your help is appreciated


----------



## just_jon (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi, hello and welcome to MrExcel -- don't own any, so I can't comment.

But, whatever it is you decide on, check out Amazon for 3rd party used sales -- you can get some very good deals that way.


----------



## shades (Aug 31, 2004)

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=86678&highlight=vba+books

(for myself, I used Reed Jacobson to start, then supplemented with Walkenbach's Power Programming.)


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2004)

Aside from the link that Shades (  ) posted, the Macro Recorder is where most people get started.  While it does spit out some erroneous stuff, it will also give you the correct syntax for many of the things that you want to do.  The VB helpfile is a good place, as is the Microsoft Knowledge Base

Also check out the VBA Certification program @ www.vbaexpress.com - for free VBA lessons.

Good luck and post back here if you've got any specific questions.

Smitty


----------



## muaythai (Sep 1, 2004)

I found two books more useful to get started.

One was a Visual Basic book introduction can't remember the exact details but it gave you a better understanding of the basics and your way around the VBA editor than actually learning the programming language.

The second book which i would definetly advise to get once your into it as it has some great code examples and tools, is Power Programming For Excel with VBA, by J Walkenbach, check out the website www.j-walk.com

MT


----------



## Anne Troy (Sep 6, 2004)

This will give you at least a good start:
http://www.vbaexpress.com/training.htm

Lesson 1 is free.


----------

